# Forum Home Renovation Roofing  Fly over patio

## chrisak

hi all....
I hoe you can assist.....'
I'm intalling a fly over patio
I'm looking for the brackets/stands to use to support one of the beams (140mmX50mm) over my existing roof line.
I require at least 3 stands however would also need to know how to install the stands and how to place through the roof tile (2nd roof tile from gutter) and water proof the whole thing... 
hope you can assist

----------


## ringtail

Google roof exrenda bracket. Go for the S 300 version as these are much heavier duty than the standard brackets. The flashing supplied in the kit is more suited to a tin roof but I made do by drilling into the tile and using wall plugs, gal self tappers and copious amounts of sikaflex. There are much better flashings available through plumbing suppliers but they are nearly as expensive as the post itself. It is not a job for the unskilled though. There is a lot a stuffing around cutting holes in tiles and proper waterproofing, not to mention securing the posts properly in the first place.

----------


## Moondog55

Roof Extenda Bracket - Roof Extenda Pty Ltd 
The beam size you mention sounds a little on the small size, what span are you intending to cover

----------


## ringtail

The beam will be fine I reckon. On my current job I'm using 130 x 45 LVL on the extenda's. Span is 8 mt overall with the extenda's at 1800 cts give or take. 500 cantilever one end and 1000 at the other. Maybe another hit and run member eh moondog

----------


## Moondog55

I am having trouble with imagining a beam that small being strong enough ( I do have a tendency to overbuild tho)  did read the F-5 span tables but they look to have no allowance built in to take extra loading like shade sails.
My plans would call for an eyebolt in between posts; in the beam midpoint, so I would go next size up as a matter of course, it is still cheaper than using a bracket at that point ( 3 brackets rather than 4 or 5 )
Oh just saw the (( LVL)) that is much stronger than treated pine F5, I just make an assumption that people go for the cheapest beam material.

----------


## Cecile

Moondog failed to mention that we are already using the Roof Extenda shade sail brackets, and plan to do our carport on the "fly-over" principle.  Our builder things they are a great idea, and we're using them to stop hot air buildup under the carport roof, especially since the carport will most likely double as a patio/entertainment area.

----------


## ringtail

Cheapest is nearly always the worst IMHO, but people been tight r ses dont know any better. I have a 75 mm solarspan roof sitting on top of those beams with a span of 4 mt and a 1 mt cantilever. Probably a different story for a tiled flyover roof ( if there ever were to be such a thing ). I ran the sizing through my hyne design program ( just to check on the drafty) and there is plenty of margin with the 130 x 45 H 3 LVL.

----------


## Moondog55

Our roof will be either colour-bond or zincalume depending on our finances although I personally prefer plain zincalume.
The mass of the roof is very low, but uplift forces can be huge

----------


## ringtail

You are right with the uplift, but as long as it is all tied down properly you wont have a drama. Thats another reason to go the S 300 extendas as they come with an additional bracket to bolt right through the rafter and ceiling joist and down into the top plate, and much easier than fabbing up my own RHS posts ( which I normally do)

----------


## Moondog55

I spoke with the owner and inventor on the phone, you can buy extra side brackets ( no price was mentioned and I didn't ask ) but he said they were only needed in cyclone areas and only if you went with the extra height. Building is the weak point not the bracket, makes me want to run a threaded rod all the way down to the bottom plate.

----------

